# What do you use to load bulk ice melt?



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I am wondering what you guys are using to load your spreaders up. I figure this would be a good subject to talk about. I know I am considering just buying a cheap skid loader that maybe has a ton of hours that I don't mind if it gets ate up by the salt.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cat 252. Newer. Don't go too old, you need it to be reliable.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

plowfever;1374513 said:


> I am wondering what you guys are using to load your spreaders up. I figure this would be a good subject to talk about. I know I am considering just buying a cheap skid loader that maybe has a ton of hours that I don't mind if it gets ate up by the salt.


A couple mexicans with shovels work cheap :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A friend of mine uses rubber maid storage containers. You can't lift them full into the truck but at least you don't have to deal with a lot of buckets. The salt should flow fine if you just put it in and spread it. You'll need a vibrator if you drive around a lot and let it pack and settle.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

1970's Case W-14. Loading salt is pretty much all we use this machine for anymore but its still better keeping an extra machine around than rotting out one of our newer ones.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Skid steer....


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Bobcat T300. It sucks in the snow so we just keep it in shop to load salt.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

erkoehler;1374783 said:


> Skid steer....


Same...........


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

2009 Cat 906h


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

T-190, to expensive to burn up the track pushing snow, so it works great loading salt.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I get most of my salt from a local supplier, but occasionally I dump off what I have left and use my mini-skid to re-load it.

....


----------



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

We use a old 580 case backhoe. Its a yard machine only. I think you have the right idea for a older inexpensive machine


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't see using a newer machine and have it eaten up with salt. I am going to keep my eye out for maybe a older small wheel loader. Something like the little kubotas. I'm opening a garden center this spring so something like this would be perfect for loading mulch and rock and I wouldn't have to haul my skid there every time someone wanted some mulch.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Wash it off the next day when we wash out all our salters also spay some disel fuel on it cheaper than fluid film
Machine has to be reliable or u could lose everything if you can't salt


----------

